# New here, 47 and giving this another go!



## lpalm68

Found this forum and really could use some ttc buddies and support. I am 47, mom to 4 girls ages 3,6,19,24. We have been "casually trying" since the birth of my 3 year old (aka just not using anything) with no luck.

I found out I have 4 uterine fibroids and am wondering if they could be throwing a wrench in this, but my doctor just wants to give me drugs that will put me into menopause as an effort to get rid of them. Being that my time is limited as it is, I am choosing not to do that.

I have ordered myself a bunch of supplements, starting an exercise program, and changing my diet. I am going to start temping and have ordered some ov tests, etc. Getting a little more serious.

It's nice to meet you all and am hoping to get to know you :)


----------



## Jenny Bean

Wow, that's so great!
Good luck to you and your journey!
Was it difficult to get pregnant with your youngest two?
I am asking because I am 40 and have a 13 month old and am thinking about trying for number two in the next few months.


----------



## vbarker

lpalm68 said:


> Found this forum and really could use some ttc buddies and support. I am 47, mom to 4 girls ages 3,6,19,24. We have been "casually trying" since the birth of my 3 year old (aka just not using anything) with no luck.
> 
> I found out I have 4 uterine fibroids and am wondering if they could be throwing a wrench in this, but my doctor just wants to give me drugs that will put me into menopause as an effort to get rid of them. Being that my time is limited as it is, I am choosing not to do that.
> 
> I have ordered myself a bunch of supplements, starting an exercise program, and changing my diet. I am going to start temping and have ordered some ov tests, etc. Getting a little more serious.
> 
> It's nice to meet you all and am hoping to get to know you :)




I am 47 soon to be 48 and ttc I am using Omega 3 and Co q 10 which is suppose to help in fertility health...Good luck!!!


----------



## hopefulwick

45 and still trying naturally. i am eating well, taking Maca, CoQ10 and a prenatal hoping for the best. We would love an "ours" baby.


----------



## Trying2hard69

47 as well and ttc. I started vitex and maca since I read they help with fertility. It's too soon to tell a difference but I'm gonna keep taking them.


----------



## happycupcake

Have you given any thought to alternative therapies like acupuncture, reflexology etc.


----------



## CaliDreaming

happycupcake, I tried acupuncture when TTC #2 and I noticed many positive changes. For some women it is the magic ticket to a bfp. My only advice on acupuncture and other alternative remedies is not to put all your eggs in the acupuncture basket. If you don't get a bfp or see major progress in 3 months, then it's time to start looking at other possible remedies/approaches.


----------



## mimi4

Good luck and a positive outcome to everyone


----------



## 5Miracles

Best wishes to EVERYONE on this thread! :dust:


I'm taking Folate, CoQ10 (Ubiquinol), Omega, Royal Jelly, Bee Pollen and RainbowLight "Embrace Prenatal 35+". (That list is what I learned about on these boards--not to bash anyone!) I'm in my early 40s and while I feel great, I figure it can't hurt ;)

Here's babydust to all!


----------



## mikihope

Hi all, glad to see this thread! I am 45 and TTC #1. From everything Ive read, the chances of this occurring with my own eggs is basically nil, especially since Ive never been pregnant before. DH is 32, and this will be his first as well. Were doing what we can, with supplements and trying to be healthy. Tomorrow will be our first RE appointment, and Im excited and nervous!

We have been trying naturally for the past 4 months, but realistically I think we will have to proceed to DE. Im guessing that well get the DE speech tomorrow from the RE. At least Im somewhat mentally prepared for that!


----------



## Jenny Bean

mikihope said:


> Hi all, glad to see this thread! I am 45 and TTC #1. From everything Ive read, the chances of this occurring with my own eggs is basically nil, especially since Ive never been pregnant before. DH is 32, and this will be his first as well. Were doing what we can, with supplements and trying to be healthy. Tomorrow will be our first RE appointment, and Im excited and nervous!
> 
> We have been trying naturally for the past 4 months, but realistically I think we will have to proceed to DE. Im guessing that well get the DE speech tomorrow from the RE. At least Im somewhat mentally prepared for that!

Good luck to you, keep us posted, I find all these stories very encouraging.


----------



## mikihope

Thanks, Jenny! We had our RE appointment, and it looks like we are going to try to go the donor egg route. We still wish for a natural conception, but we were told that the chances of that are really slim as (in addition to my age) I have a high FSH and low AMH.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I'm really excited for you mikihope! Motherhood is wonderful no matter what route you take to get there.

Although I do think the medical community is overly pessimistic on the ability of 35+ year old women to conceive naturally, I wouldn't want to continue trying for months and months either with no guarantee of success if I were in your shoes. With this option you don't have to worry about your age or lab results and can get pregnant as soon as possible.


----------



## mikihope

Thank you so much, CaliDreaming!

I agree, I wouldnt want to continue for many months with no guarantee of success, and possibly a ton of heartache. The RE did say that there was a teensy chance(he gave his sister in law as an example), but given the amount of money to be spent for that slim chance, he wouldnt recommend it. He showed us lots of charts and percentages, and it was very clear to DH and I what our chances looked like. We are both researchers, and we have a good feel for percentages. DE made sense to us!


----------



## CaliDreaming

mikihope, you are so fortunate to have this option available to you. Long term-TTC is beyond depressing, so I'm happy that there's a good chance you'll bypass all that. :cloud9:


----------



## mikihope

That's so sweet of you CaliDreaming! You're right, it's really wonderful that there is this option. I really admire the courage of the women who go through long term TTC, I don't think I would have the strength to go through all that.

I hope everyone on this thread gets their BFP!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , I'm 44 my LOs are just 3 and 10 months . I'm still " open " to the idea of adding to our brood ! I know I'd need to get a move on but life is just so busy lol..... 
Wishing everyone the very best of luck .


----------



## Uselessbits

Hi there. I'm 45 and trying for number 2. Ds1 was Icsi. oH has only 1 percent normal morphology and I only ovulate on clomid. It's pretty much futile for us. I'm not sure why I'm putting myself through it tbh. Closure I guess!
How much does acupuncture help? I've looked into it but it's really expensive. I'd love to start ovulating again without having to take horrid meds
Good luck to all you older ladies.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Yes, acupuncture is really good for ovulation issues. 

The one piece of advice I'd give on acupuncture, especially for us 40+ ladies, is that if it's working, you should see some results or positive things happening right away. If you get it and nothing changes, then you really need to either see another acupuncturist or try something else. Yes, sometimes it will take time to get to the point where you have a bfp, but you should be able to observe concrete changes right away. 

I say this because I tried acupuncture for over a year and while I liked it a lot, it got me no closer to a bfp because it turned out dh had sperm issues.

Acupuncture is also supposed to be really good for sperm morphology too.


----------



## hubbardalicia

All the best.


----------

